# Crazy people EVERYWHERE!



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

WARWICK, R.I. (AP) -- Police say a Warwick man who is paralyzed from the waist down stabbed three people yesterday afternoon from the back of a parked SUV in Warwick. 

Police say 29-year-old Edwin Rodrigues stabbed 32-year-old Hector Colon, an acquaintance from North Providence, after an argument ensued between them. Colon, who was in the front passenger seat, allegedly punched Rodrigues, who then pulled out a folding knife and stabbed Colon in the head. 

When Rodrigues former wife, Mildred Rodrigues attempted to intervene from the driver's seat, Edwin Rodrigues allegedly stabbed her in the arms. Police say Rodrigues' 13-year-old daughter tried to intervene from outside the vehicle and was also stabbed. 

An infant in the vehicle was unharmed. The victims were treated at hospitals and Edwin Rodrigues have been charged with assault with a dangerous weapon. 



My god, what is going on today?  
First a dude with no legs...( I have no legs, I have no legs, some people say that I'm bitter....Others say I'm down right mean...but they all have legs so they can't understand...because I have no legs...)...wow, sorry about that. There are exactly TWO people on this website who know what the **** I'm talking about.  

Anyways, first a guy with no legs beats up a deaf dude. Then, a guy WHO CAN'T MOVE stabs three people. 
How embarrassing is that? Stabbed by somebody, who can't move!:voorhees:


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

All this sounds like some really bizarre reality show: *Crippled Criminals.* Maybe have William Shatner hosting the thing. I mean, after all, he is pretty lame as an actor, who more perfect?


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Ohhhh, C'mon. No dissin' the Shatner.:smoking:


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

RAXL said:


> Ohhhh, C'mon. No dissin' the Shatner.:smoking:


Well I don't think as many people would if he didn't make it so easy...


----------



## TipoDeemin (Oct 8, 2005)

I think he makes it easy for a reason.


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

OK, I don't know how this story turned into a Shatner featurette, but, as long as it has, let me just say this: Shatner is one of the greats!


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

I agree to a degree... I think he's a funny actory, good with comadys. But serious acting like Star Treck... I just couldn't get behind it....


----------

